# Baby hatching questions...Baby care...Redfoots



## tyler0912 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well i have been doing alot of research lately on breeding tortoises and reading up on neonatal care, and incubation.
Alot of my info came from Madkins Tortoise Library (Thankyou) 
I have copied it up hand wrote in my own words in a boook where i keep all of my tortoise details and info etc...
It took me 3hours but was worth it i still have a few questions so please help me.


1. Once you remove your babys from one incubator, do you transfer them to another with substrate etc? 
(i read this on tortoise library does everyone do this?)


2. Will the babys need UVB as it is debatable wether or not redfoots need this i dont have one for my juveniles but just wondering if it is needed for a baby?


3. Do i dust there food with calcium?


4. There diet do i give them veg,fruit,weeds,grasses etcd like the adults weekly like the adults..i know no protein till 6months old?


5. Does anyone have any links to setup for hatchling babies as i cant find any?


6. Heating shall i use a red bulb, or a CHE....


7. How big should the hatchling enclosure be?


8. How big are the hatchling when hatched?



9. Does there humidity have to stay high as babies like adults?



Thankyou in advance please help me! 
And soory for all the questions!


----------



## jackrat (Jan 8, 2012)

Sounds like you're planning on raising some hatchlings,Tyler. If so,please tell any buyers that they are a mix of Northern and Brazilian,in the interest of honesty and avoiding bad feelings later.I'll be happy to tell you how I raise hatchlings. I do put them in a small tupperware container,lined and covered with moist paper towel. This,I place into a nursery incubator until the yolk sack is absorbed and the site healed,about a week.I personally don't use UVB's on any of my redfoots,babies included. I do give them a little calcium once a week,along with the same diet as the adults get(minus the protein).I've had good luck with CHE's in their enclosures.I'll have a link to the enclosure I used to use. It works very well. I don't use it anymore,as they are in a temperature and humidity controlled room. They do need high humidity,as well a several mistings a day,IMHO. As far as size,they will be about the diameter of the egg they come from.Mind you,this is only what I have observed and what has worked for me. There are other care regimines,but I can't speak for them.
Here is the link to the enclosure.
http://www.redfoots.com/emitter/color.htm

This is part of a good caresheet that I have used with very good results.Check it out.
http://www.turtletary.com/redfootcare.htm


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 8, 2012)

oh yes everyone will be notified...
I started to write out the caresheet that i will be printing off for buyers and thats the first thing i state.
And i will put it in advertising too! 


Thankyou for the reply i will check those links~!


----------



## exoticsdr (Jan 8, 2012)

...and Jeff has some beautiful babies..the three I have are growing like weeds.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 8, 2012)

jackrat said:


> Sounds like you're planning on raising some hatchlings,Tyler. If so,please tell any buyers that they are a mix of Northern and Brazilian,in the interest of honesty and avoiding bad feelings later.I'll be happy to tell you how I raise hatchlings. I do put them in a small tupperware container,lined and covered with moist paper towel. This,I place into a nursery incubator until the yolk sack is absorbed and the site healed,about a week.I personally don't use UVB's on any of my redfoots,babies included. I do give them a little calcium once a week,along with the same diet as the adults get(minus the protein).I've had good luck with CHE's in their enclosures.I'll have a link to the enclosure I used to use. It works very well. I don't use it anymore,as they are in a temperature and humidity controlled room. They do need high humidity,as well a several mistings a day,IMHO. As far as size,they will be about the diameter of the egg they come from.Mind you,this is only what I have observed and what has worked for me. There are other care regimines,but I can't speak for them.
> Here is the link to the enclosure.
> http://www.redfoots.com/emitter/color.htm
> 
> ...



 Outstanding post and great pictures!


----------

